# Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser



## Andal (11. April 2017)

Über das Opinel muss man an sich nicht mehr viel Worte verlieren. Vielleicht aber eines. Der originale Griff ist keine Augenweide und lackiertes Holz liegt auch nicht so angenehm in der Hand.

Also eine Holzraspel, etwas Schleifpapier und Leinöl ins Speil gebracht...


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hab auch das 12er Opi beim Angeln dabei. Allerdings die V2A Variante  Für den Preis mit unter das beste Taschenmesser was es so gibt...


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ja, habe auch eines in der Größe hier, dumm ist nur, dass die Holzgriffe wenig kompatibel zur feuchten Umgebung sind und teils so aufquellen, dass sich das Messer dann nicht mehr klappen lässt.

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

was macht das Messer so gut, dass man das inKauf nimmt?


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Super wiederherstellbare Schärfe + Feststellbarkeit zu günstigem Preis.#6


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

das gibt's aber auch anderswo, ohne quellende Griffe#h


----------



## Andal (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, habe auch eines in der Größe hier, dumm ist nur, dass die Holzgriffe wenig kompatibel zur feuchten Umgebung sind und teils so aufquellen, dass sich das Messer dann nicht mehr klappen lässt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich habe das Griffholz im Bereich des Gelenkes schon vom ersten Tag weg immer wieder mit ein bisschen Nähmaschinenöl versorgt. Das reduziert die Schwergängigkeit bei Nässe sehr deutlich. So, dass man gut damit leben kann.

Die Klinge lässt die Nachteile eines so einfachen Messers ganz leicht vergessen!


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das gibt's aber auch anderswo, ohne quellende Griffe#h



Nämlich?


----------



## renrök (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hab das Teil auch.
Gab es vor bestimmt 20 Jahren mal als Zugabe zu einem Abo.
Nehm es immer mit in die Pilze.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das gibt's aber auch anderswo, ohne quellende Griffe#h



Nenne mir bitte nur *eines* mit einem identischen Stahl und für den gleichen Preis!


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

http://www.couteaux.de/Opinel_Tradition/Opinel_No12_Messer_rostfrei/254122.html

 sorry aber rostfreier Stahl is nu nich so bewegend,
 16 € ok, wo anders darf man dafür etwas mehr bezahlen


----------



## Andal (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Wer kein INOX möchte, für den gibt es ja auch das aus Kohlenstoffstahl.


----------



## Purist (11. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das gibt's aber auch anderswo, ohne quellende Griffe#h



Nicht in der Qualität. Mit einem ordentlich per Wasserschleifstein geschärften Carbon Opinel kannst du Geflochtene schneiden oder es zum rasieren benutzen. Durch den Holzgriff ist es sehr leicht und schwimmt sogar im Wasser. Der einzige Nachteil bei Carbon ist, dass es mit Fruchtsäure genauso reagiert wie mit Fischblut, d.h. das Messer bekommt eine fleckige Patina, die dich an seine Einsätze erinnert. Mich stört das allerdings nicht. 

Wenn die Schneide mal klemmt, was häufiger auftritt wenn das Messer neu ist, schlägt man einfach die Griffkante auf einen harten Gegenstand, dann fällt die Klinge ein Stück von alleine raus. Alternative: Trocknen lassen, auf die Heizung legen.

Ich benutze übrigens ein 8er, ich steche damit aber auch keine Welse ab |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Naja, rostfreier Stahl ist durchaus nix besonderes, das ist richtig, mir geht es eher darum, dass Du das Messer auf jedem Dreck wieder sauscharf bekommst und das mit verbundenen Augen.
(Ich kenne nur die Carbon-Stahl-Variante).

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

huhu, komm doch mal runter#h
 für mich steht dort rostfreier Stahl, i nu nich so selten, bin aber kein Stahlspezialist


----------



## jkc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Naja, jedes Askari-Werbegschenk-Messer ist heute aus rostfreiem Stahl. Viele kannst Du davon aber gleich in die Tonne hauen, das heißt nämlich gar nix.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

das Opinel ist eine Legende.
Materal einfach. mit Pflege laang haltbar. zuverlaessig. Sehr scharf durch den Duennschliff.
Der Preis...und so leicht wie kaum ein anderes. Mit handfuellendem Griff...

Es gibt überhaupt wenige Messer auf dem Markt die so einen Dünnschliff haben. Drei Daumen hoch... und es gibt Versionen mit Plastik und ich glaube auch Carbon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das mit dem Opinel war schon immer ne Glaubensfrage, auch welcher der beiden angebotenen Stähle der besser sei..

Daran wird sich auch 100 Jahren nix ändern (bin sicher, da gibts Opinel auch noch.

Gut - und darum gehts hier ja, ist Andals Tipp mit abschleifen, wenn man kein lackiertes Holz mag.

Sieht auch gut aus.

Danke fürs einstellen.


----------



## A-tom-2 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



jkc schrieb:


> ... dumm ist nur, dass die Holzgriffe wenig kompatibel zur feuchten Umgebung sind und teils so aufquellen, dass sich das Messer dann nicht mehr klappen lässt.


Die Variante mit Olivenholz ist in der Beziehung deutlich besser. Das quillt nicht so stark wie das Buchenholz. Ist allerdings auch deutlich teurer ...

PS: Ist doch nicht so viel teurer, hatte an die Slim-Line Ausführung gedacht.


----------



## Jens_74 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe mir direkt eins bestellt. Allerdings die kleinere Carbon Variante No. 8 (Bären oder Wildschweine jage ich selten) mit Schärfstein. Bei dem Preis und euren Aussagen kann man da nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## Ines (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe es auch, in zwei Größen. Es ist wirklich schön leicht und scharf.


----------



## F.Tichy (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

https://youtu.be/wgdSq2VN1bo

Das hilft super gegen das quillen. Danach kann man das Messer sogar einhändig Öffnen!


----------



## vonda1909 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe mir vor 25 Jahren  meine Opinel Messer mit Rosenholzgriff gekauft ab und an etwas Öl ans Holz und nie Probleme mit dem klappen bekommen
Und zu Askari vor 20 Jahren hatten die diese Messer
das Stück 1Deutsche Mark  zur selben Zeit hatten diese Messer in Heiligenhafen15DM vor der Ausfahrt auf Dorsch gekostet .Soviel zu Werbeartikel.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir direkt eins bestellt. Allerdings die kleinere Carbon Variante No. 8...



Dto. 

An dem wird dann deutlich mehr modifiziert werden. Bilder folgen. #h


----------



## Michael.S (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ist schon schön groß das 12er Opinel , meins habe ich auch schon länger und vor kurzem muste ich den verriegelungsring wieder etwas gängiger machen , war etwas schwergängig , ich habe mal ein Vergleichsbild mit dem CRKT s.p.e.w und einem Laguiole 9cm gemacht , alles gute Angelmesser wobei das CRKT ein Halsmesser ist , das ist auch leicht genug um es ständig um den Hals zu tragen , diese drei habe ich immer dabei beim Angeln


----------



## stp69 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Moin 

Ich hab mein opinel seit bestimmt 7 Jahren ständig im Einsatz. Ein grundsolides ehrliches Messer. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.

Eignet sich sogar als Schlagholz bzw zum betäuben von Fisch mit dem Ring. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ewigerSchneider (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das Opinel als französiches Bauernmesser gibt es auch in der italienischen Variante.

 Das sind die Antonini "Old Bear" Messer, ich habe es meiner Freundin geschenkt, seit dem sind die Probleme mit quellenden Griffen beendet


----------



## jkc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ah, kannte ich noch gar nicht - Danke für den Hinweis!

Grüße JK


----------



## Franky (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das 8er Opinel ist auch legendär!  Davon hab ich gleich 4, u. a. mit Bubinga-Griff und in der "Gärtner-Ausführung". Der Klassigger in Buche und Carbonstahl war mein erstes davon.


----------



## eiswerner (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich sprühe ab und zu WD 40 oder Balistol rein, da gibt's keine Probleme.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Über das Opinel muss man an sich nicht mehr viel Worte verlieren. Vielleicht aber eines. Der originale Griff ist keine Augenweide und lackiertes Holz liegt auch nicht so angenehm in der Hand.
> 
> Also eine Holzraspel, etwas Schleifpapier und Leinöl ins Speil gebracht...



Andal, zwei Deppen ein Gedanke ... ich mach dir heute abend Mal ein Foto non meinem zugeschliffenen Opinel (mittlerweile 20Jahre alt). Es könnte Zwillinge sein, die Form ist ziemlich identisch geworden.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Zugegeben, das No. 12 ist groß. Geschlossen ganze 16 cm. Das ist bei mir aber auch kein Sackmesser, zeitgenössisch müsste man ja sagen kein EDC, sondern das bevorzugte Brotzeitmesser.

Versuch doch mal eine vernünftige Scheibe Brot mit einer 6,5 cm Klinge zu schneiden. Das wird doch eher ein Massaker an der Backware, denn eine Scheibe!


----------



## Purist (12. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal eine vernünftige Scheibe Brot mit einer 6,5 cm Klinge zu schneiden. Das wird doch eher ein Massaker an der Backware, denn eine Scheibe!



Für Baquette reicht auch das 8er 
Als reines Fischabstechmesser würde sogar das 7er reichen, weil die Klinge nochmal ein Stück schmaler ist. Das ist von den Maßen praktisch identisch zu einem stinknormalen kleinen Küchenmesser, nur eben dass es auch noch klappbar ist und die gute Carbonklinge hat.

Für's schnelle filetieren unterwegs habe ich auch noch ein Slim-Line.  |supergri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich gehöre auch zu den überzeugten Opinel-Fans!
Jedoch mag ich die kleineren Varanten.

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar und durch das kaum spürbare Gewicht nimmt man es auch gerne mit.
Da es ein reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand ist und kein Ziermesser ist, stört es mich auch nicht im geringsten, daß die Klinge Patina ansetzt.
Viel wichtiger ist es mir da, es zur Not mit jedem Kieselstein wieder scharf zu bekommen!



fjordconner schrieb:


> Hab das Teil auch.
> Gab es vor bestimmt 20 Jahren mal als Zugabe zu einem Abo.
> Nehm es immer mit in die Pilze.


Als Schwammerldolch kann ich diese Variante empfehlen:
https://www.amazon.de/Opinel-Pilzmesser-Sandvik-Stahl-Buchenholz-Wildschweinborsten/dp/B000KIMSG6
Hatte sie mal eine Saison von meinem Untermieter als Dauerleihgabe konfisziert...|rolleyes

Da ich das Schwammerputzen hinterher hasse wie die Pest kommen bei nur saubere Pilze in den Korb/Beutel.
Im Normafall nehme ich fast nur Steinpilze mit, die ich immer herausdrehe.
Mit der geschwungenen Klinge lassen sich die Stiele perfekt abschaben.
Hier in Norwegen sind dagegen Reherl (Pfifferlinge) zu meiner Hauptbeute geworden.
Da hab ich mir den Pinsel schon oft gewünscht...

Das Messer steht daher auf meiner Mitbringeselliste ganz weit oben!


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab, ist das große No. 12 mein Brotzeit- und Angeltaschenmesser. Die Klingenlänge liegt ja auch mit 12,2 mm minimalst über den 42a konformen EDC-Maßen.

Darum wird jetzt ein No.8 für die Hosentasche zurecht gemacht.

Aber wegen Schwammerlmesser. Schau dir mal das *Pilzmesser* von* Enzo* an!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wegen Schwammerlmesser. Schau dir mal das *Pilzmesser* von* Enzo* an!


Dazu hast Du nicht zufälligerweise einen Link?!?

Google findet bei den Stichworten nämich leider nix... #c


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Mea culpa... Mora und nicht Enzo! 

https://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-pilzmesser-karl-johan.html


----------



## pennfanatic (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Mora Messer kenne ich, habe aber Vorliebe für "finnenmesser"
Obwohl die noch gerade zimperlich beim preis sind


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Finnenmesser? Hier werden sie geholfen:https://www.nordisches-handwerk.de/

Das No. 8 ist auch eingetroffen und alle Zutaten für die Verschönerung liegen bereit, b.z.w. köcheln vor sich hin. #h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Mea culpa... Mora und nicht Enzo!


:mEgo te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen

Der Schwammerldolch von Mora ist ja wirklich mal was ganz anderes!
Die besondere Messerhaltung wäre zur Reherljagd auch hervorragend geeignet.
Allerdings bin ich beim Drücken gegen die Schneide ein gebranntes Kind:
Sollte man nicht mit Messern machen, die man vorher 
(selbst #q) zum Sklalpell gemacht hat...|rolleyes

Allerdings bin und bleibe ich primär Steinpilzjäger.
Und die drehe ich raus und schabe den Dreck dann vorsichtig ab.
Dafür ist eine sichelförmige Klinge ideal.
Deshalb bevorzuge ich den Krummsäbel!

Hatte viele Jahre eine Hippe (Gärtnermesser) im Einsatz, aber die ist leider irgendwo verschwunden.

Das Opinel hat die für mich ideale Klingenform und die Bürste als Gimmick...


----------



## Michael.S (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Als Pilzmesser wäre doch das Lütters Ankermesser Ideal , gibt es auch von Otter und Linder , das hat die richtige Klingenform für sowas , stechen kann man damit nicht aber umso besser schneiden und schaben , sehr stramme Feder man mus schon etwas an der Klinge ziehen um es zu öffnen , das rechte ist ein normales Löwenmesser mit Olivenholzbeschalung


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Zwischenstand beim No. 8:

Geformt, vorgeschliffen und mit Rote Beete Extrakt gefärbt...


----------



## Jens_74 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das Rot ist nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack, aber trotzdem sehr cool. Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Ma schauen... ich dachte meins kommt heute, aber wird wohl erst nächste Woche oder Samstag :-(


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

So rot wird es auch nicht bleiben. Nach der Trocknung wird zum ersten mal geölt, danach fein geschliffen und wieder geölt, gewachst und poliert. Danach ist sicher ein gut Teil der Farbe verschwunden, die Maserung angefeuert und überhaupt. Ist, wie gesagt, ein Zwischenschritt.


----------



## Jens_74 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Da bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Danke Andal !


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Wer es nicht in einem Rotton haben möchte, der kann sich so einen eingekochten Sud auch aus Walnußschalen brauen und ein tiefes braun draus gewinnen, oder mit Safran, oder Curcuma eine gelbe Beize herstellen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Wer das Holz dauerhaft und die Oberfläche hart und glatt haben will kann sie mit dünnflüssigem Sekundenkleber einlassen und mehrfach zwischenschleifen.  Ich nenne das "Instant Mikarta". Die Dämpfe aber nicht einatmen, die sind mehr als scharf! Nur im Freien und unter Abluft


----------



## Andal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Genau diese Chemie will ich nicht haben. Mir geht es, auch um das Experimentelle, darum es mit ganz natürlichen Mitteln zu machen. Leinöl, Tungöl erzielt mindestens genau so gute Resultate durch diese natürliche Form der Polymerisation.


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Es ist jetzt nicht das gleiche aber schon ausreichend gut, meine Meinung 

Das mit dem Sekundenkleber ist bekannt aber- wirklich krass, diese Dämpfe... kann dich gut verstehen!


----------



## jkc (13. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Richtig geile Sache Andal! Ich bin gespannt #6


----------



## kraftian (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich werde dein Projekt auch weiter verfolgen - coole Idee mit der natürlichen Beize


----------



## Andal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Zwischenstand nach der Ölung mit warmem Leinöl und dem Feinschliff... die scheckige Färbung habe ich erwartet und gewünscht. Das Holz nimmt diese natürlichen Farbstoffe nicht so gleichmäßig auf, wie chemische Produkte. Jetzt kommt noch Antikwachs als Abschluss für die Oberfläche dran und eine gründliche Politur. Dann geht es an die "Kaltbrünierung" der Kohlenstoffstahlklinge.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Es beizt vor sich hin...


----------



## Andal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Fertig... Opinel Carbone No. 8 mit "Rote Beete Griff und Essig-Senf Hamon. :m


----------



## Maifliege (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Respekt! Wenn ich nicht so faul wäre...


----------



## vonda1909 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Zwischenstand nach der Ölung mit warmem Leinöl und dem Feinschliff... die scheckige Färbung habe ich erwartet und gewünscht. Das Holz nimmt diese natürlichen Farbstoffe nicht so gleichmäßig auf, wie chemische Produkte. Jetzt kommt noch Antikwachs als Abschluss für die Oberfläche dran und eine gründliche Politur. Dann geht es an die "Kaltbrünierung" der Kohlenstoffstahlklinge.



Hast du fss Leinöl nicht mit Terpentin verdünnt das rs leichter und tiefer einziehen kann und so mehr Farbe aufnehmen kann?


----------



## Andal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das Holz ist nach der Färbung sehr offenporig. Ich wärme das Holz dann noch etwas mit dem Fön an. Das reicht vollkommen, dass es richtig gut einzieht.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hier noch mal beide: No. 8 und No. 12


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hast Du gut hinbekommen, saubere Arbeit#h


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

******** ist das funktionell...!

Soviel Taschenmesser auf einem Fleck sieht man selten. 8)


Daumen hoch


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, habe auch eines in der Größe hier, dumm ist nur, dass die Holzgriffe wenig kompatibel zur feuchten Umgebung sind und teils so aufquellen, dass sich das Messer dann nicht mehr klappen lässt.Grüße JK



Ha, das ist mir auch passiert. Musste deshalb dann auch gehen. Danach kam eine Walther... war gut, aber viel zu schwer. Jetzt hab ich eine Smith & Wesson und bin soweit zufrieden. :m


----------



## vonda1909 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe mal geschaut meinOpinel ist aus der Serie No9


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ja das Carbonstahl- Opinel ist m.E z.Z. das beste Arbeitstaschenmesser
 Vor dreißig Jahren hat man noch vergleichbar gute Messer gebaut aber leider sind diese Firmen auf rostfrei umgestiegen oder nicht mehr 
 existent .
 Schon mein Oppa hat immer gesagt ein Tropfen Öl ist das Blut des guten Schlossers.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Was heißt den  Virobloc Brevete? Das steht auf meinem Messer.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Virobloc ist das Feststellsystem für die Klinge und brevete bedeutet, dass es gesetzlich geschützt ist - also ein Gebrauchsmuster-, Patentschutz.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



thanatos schrieb:


> Ja das Carbonstahl- Opinel ist m.E z.Z. das beste Arbeitstaschenmesser
> Vor dreißig Jahren hat man noch vergleichbar gute Messer gebaut aber leider sind diese Firmen auf rostfrei umgestiegen oder nicht mehr
> existent .
> Schon mein Oppa hat immer gesagt ein Tropfen Öl ist das Blut des guten Schlossers.



ich schon wieder- mir geht dieser Thread und der Charakter dieser Messer im Kopf um.

Es gibt kaum was Vergleichbares. Ich hab eine Krankheit was Messer angeht, anstatt wieder angeln zu gehen hab ich Messer gesammelt... es geht wohl  komplizierter, anders und auch möchte-gern stabiler... 
 möchte dir zustimmen.


----------



## Ines (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



> Fertig... Opinel Carbone No. 8 mit "Rote Beete Griff und Essig-Senf Hamon.



Schick, originell und kreativ! #6


----------



## Purist (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Apropos Virobloc- Haben die in den letzten Jahren das Teil wieder geändert? Bei meinem älteren 8er kann man ihn mit ausgeklappter Klinge nach links und rechts drehen. Bei meinem neuen 7er ist es, wie bei Andals jüngstem 8er auch, nicht mehr möglich. Dazu gibt's bei den Neuen eine vertiefte Prägung zwischen der Messernummer und dem "Made in France" auf dem Viroblocring. 

Nun wollte ich bei dem 7er den Virobloc abnehmen, zur Reinigung (Sand/Erde ist immer ein Problem). Bei meinem alten 8er geht das so: Messer einklappen, Virobloc zudrehen, Messer aufklappen und schon springt der Ring ab. Bei dem 7er mit der neuen Prägung will das nicht mehr so einfach funktionieren. Hat's schon jemand von euch geschafft?


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

vielleicht gebe ich Opinel nochmal ne Chance, weil das Messer an sich bzw. die Klinge war wirklich gut. Es gibt den Griff mit verschiedenen Hölzern, welches wäre für uns Angler geeignet damit es bei Nässe nicht klemmt? Eiche, Olive, Walnuss?


----------



## Purist (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Es gibt den Griff mit verschiedenen Hölzern, welches wäre für uns Angler geeignet damit es bei Nässe nicht klemmt?



Die Outdoor/Survivalversion mit Plastikgriff |rolleyes
Die hat aber, wie die abweichenden Holzvarianten, gar keine Carbonklinge.  
Aber wie schon gesagt: Ordentlich fetten und notfalls öffnet die Klinge ein Schlag mit dem überstehenden Griffende auf einen Gegenstand. Bei einem Opinel, dass du schon mehr als ein Jahr benutzt und regelmäßig gefettet hast, reicht dafür auch schon dein Unterarm.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hier mein ~20 Jahre altes 10er. Müsste mal wieder aufpoliert werden, aber Funktion vor Schönheit. Griff wurde vor Jahren mal zugeschliffen und per Flamme geschwärzt.

Bilder sind nicht gut, aber man sollte es erkennen.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> vielleicht gebe ich Opinel nochmal ne Chance, weil das Messer an sich bzw. die Klinge war wirklich gut. Es gibt den Griff mit verschiedenen Hölzern, welches wäre für uns Angler geeignet damit es bei Nässe nicht klemmt? Eiche, Olive, Walnuss?



Rosenholzgriff hat bis heute nicht geklemmt. Das Messer habe ich über 25 Jahre.Nur ab und an Ölenversteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

mit der häufigen Benutzung lockert sich der Griff ohnehin. Ölen gegen Wasser ist sinnvoll, wegen Rost  Aufquellen/Klemmen


----------



## bombe20 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> vielleicht gebe ich Opinel nochmal ne Chance, weil das Messer an sich bzw. die Klinge war wirklich gut. Es gibt den Griff mit verschiedenen Hölzern, welches wäre für uns Angler geeignet damit es bei Nässe nicht klemmt? Eiche, Olive, Walnuss?


in einem anderen forum habe ich mal den bau eines mobilen smokers auf holzrädern verfolgt. um die eisenbereiften wagenräder dauerhaft zu konservieren, haben die bauherren die räder über einen längeren zeitraum in leinöl gekocht. vielleicht ist das ja im kleinen stil das richtige für den griff des opinel, um ihn dauerhaft wetter- und feuchtigkeisbeständig zu machen?


----------



## Jens_74 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer es nicht in einem Rotton haben möchte, der kann sich so einen eingekochten Sud auch aus Walnußschalen brauen und ein tiefes braun draus gewinnen, oder mit Safran, oder Curcuma eine gelbe Beize herstellen.


 
 Das werde ich die Tage mal probieren. Das Messer war am Samstag im Briefkasten. Über Ostern leider keine Zeit. Ich bin beeindruckt von der Schärfe der Klinge. Das 8er reicht mir zum Pilze suchen und angeln dicke aus,
 der Griff könnte aber ein wenig größer sein. Passt mit Mühe und Not in meine Hand ohne mich nicht in den Zeigefinger zu schneiden.
 Vermutlich schaue ich mir auch noch ne etwas größere Variante an, denn bei dem Preis und der Schärfe könnte es wirklich auch ein guter Küchenhelfer sein (nicht nur zum Brot schneiden).


----------



## Andal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Bei den Preisen kann man sich leicht ein Sortiment zulegen. Bin mal gespannt auf deine Arbeit! #6


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Als Allrounder ist das 10er Opinel eig immer ne gute Wahl. Das 12er hab ich hier auch und liegt bei den Angelsachen... aber das 10er würde auch reichen. Ein kleines 8er in blau hab ich auch hier liegen. Klinge noch dünner und entsprechend scharf, aber ich dachte es sei gebeizt und nicht in Lack ertränkt... daher würde ich die farbigen Varianten nicht empfehlen.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Auf meinen Fahrten durch Frankreich habe ich mir mal ein 5cm großes an der Tankstelle gekauft zum Obst schälen das war auch super nur einmal leider mit den Obstschalen entsorgt.


----------



## Bleizange (22. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



			
				Purist;4656350 öffnet die Klinge ein Schlag mit dem überstehenden Griffende auf einen Gegenstand.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> So schaut es aus. Und der Überstand ist auch extra dafür da.
> 
> Selbst die INOX-Klingen habe ich mit dem gelben Belgischen Brocken auf Rasurschärfe bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Selbst die INOX-Klingen habe ich mit dem gelben Belgischen Brocken auf Rasurschärfe bekommen.



Das klappt sogar unterwegs problemlos mit dem Lansky Mini Schärfer (wenn der Grundschliff dementsprechend ist).


----------



## thanatos (22. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

@ Keine_Ahnung 
 das abgebildete Messer hast du aber nicht nachgeschliffen 
 habe mein 12er auch etwa 20 Jahre es ist an der ehemals breitesteten Stelle gerade mal noch 9 mm breit ähnelt schon sehr einem zu kurzem Filetiermesser.:q
 zugegeben deins sieht viel schöner aus


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ Keine_Ahnung
> das abgebildete Messer hast du aber nicht nachgeschliffen


??? Wieso sollte ich nicht? Frag dich mal weshalb die Klinge im Vergleich zum Original ne Schleifkerbe hat.

... ach so, jetzt hab ich deinen Kommentar verstanden.
Das war nicht wirklich im häufigen Einsatz, liegt eher in der Kiste (und das EDC kommt zum Einsatz, da meist am Mann). Das was du beschreibst habe ich bei den alten Herder (Windmühlen) Messern. Aber wenn eine Messerklinge so dünn geschliffen ist, hat es definitiv seinen Dienst getan (oder hat nix getaugt).


----------



## Forelle74 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hallo,
habe euren Thread die Tage mitfervolgt.
Da viel mir ein das ich letztes Jahr beim Fliegenfischen im Bach so ein Holzmesser rausgefischt hab.
Ich habs gestern wieder aus ner Kiste rausgekramt, es war Tatsächlich ein Opinel Messer gr. 08.
Heute hab ichs abgeschliffen und mit Mineralöl eingelassen.
Mir gefällt der verwitterte Look.

Das Messer ist richtig scharf obwohl ichs nicht geschliffen hab.
Kann nur sagen Daumen hoch#6

Hier mal Fotos:

Ich hab noch ne Frage an euch:
Kann man den verdrehbaren Ring runtermachen.
Da ist Sand drunter.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage an euch:
> Kann man den verdrehbaren Ring runtermachen.
> Da ist Sand drunter.



Bei deinem dürfte es noch problemlos gehen |rolleyes
Messer einklappen, schließe den Ring fast komplett, nimm eine Decke (zum Schutz) halte deine beiden Hände samt Messer darunter und öffne nun das Messer. Der Ring wird dabei von alleine abfliegen und du kannst alles säubern.
Draufmachen geht umgekehrt, dafür einfach den Ring positionieren und gegen einen festen Gegenstand, z.B. Fußboden pressen bis er wieder einrastet.


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

interessanter fred...

hab auch ein 12 er jahrelang in der angeltasche...
sehr scharfes messer und guter preis.

jedoch sollte man es regelmässig mit öl versorgen, sonst klemmt der kollege schonmal.


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe mein Opinel auch schon über 25 Jahre und es ist immer noch scharf wie am ersten Tag. Ich finde es gibt fast kein besseres Messer für Angler, außer zum Filetieren da ist es leider nicht so geeignet. Habe mir auch noch ein 2tes und drittes gekauft da ich eins immer mal verlege und dann auf ne Reserve zurückgreifen kann. Man merkt die leichten Dinger leider kaum wenn sie irgendwo in der Tasche sind.


----------



## Purist (24. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt fast kein besseres Messer für Angler, außer zum Filetieren da ist es leider nicht so geeignet.



Kaufe dir ein Slim-Line von Opinel. Das ist quasi ein klappbares Filetiermesser, hat aber die rostfreie Inox-Klinge.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Eben. Das Slim Line Inoxx gibt es deswegen sogar in der Größe 15!


----------



## thanatos (25. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Purist schrieb:


> Kaufe dir ein Slim-Line von Opinel. Das ist quasi ein klappbares Filetiermesser, hat aber die rostfreie Inox-Klinge.



#d von Klappfiletiermessern bin ich weg das EKA sowie das 
      Opinel ist mir die Reinigung zu aufwendig 
 oder hab ich bloß ne Hygienemacke ;+ 
 aber arbeiten tun sich beide super.#6


----------



## Purist (25. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



thanatos schrieb:


> oder hab ich bloß ne Hygienemacke ;+



Wahrscheinlich. Es soll immer noch Leute geben, die deswegen beim Umgang mit Fisch zu einem rostfreien Messer raten. Das mag seinen Sinn in der Lebensmittelindustrie oder in Küchen haben, wo es dazu Vorschriften geben mag, privat ist das völlig wurscht. Mit solchen rostenden Messern ist der Mensch Jahrtausende klar gekommen.

Beim Klappmesser ist das ähnlich. Klar ist das Gelenk eine Bakteriensammelstelle, das Messer selber kann man aber wunderbar sauber halten.


----------



## Bobster (29. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Angeregt durch diesen Tröt - 
 recherchiert bei YouTube und im Netz.

 Das  erste mal für mich 

*Opinel No. 8 - frittiert !*

*mit abschließender "Balistolinisierung" *

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Andal (29. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ist eine hübsche "Fritte" geworden! #6


----------



## Jose (29. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

in öl gehärtetes eisen :m


----------



## hans albers (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

...was es alles gibt....


----------



## Purist (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das ist doch Essig um die Klinge zu mattieren |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Und worin kochst du den Griff?


----------



## Andal (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Dafür nimmt man Leinöl. Tungöl geht auch, kostet aber mehr. Dafür ist es in der Wirkung noch etwas intensiver.


----------



## Bobster (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

*"frittiert"* in billigstem Pflanzenöl 
 Klinge *"brüniert"* im billigsten Tafelessig :m

 Den Rest kann man sich wirklich "stundenlang" auf YouTube 
 ansehen...


----------



## Bobster (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

p.s.
 ich hatte mich für ein carbon entschieden und bei den neuen Modellen
 kann man den "arretier Ring - Feststellring" nicht mehr entfernen - ich habs  jedenfalls nicht geschafft.#c


----------



## Andal (30. April 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Bobster schrieb:


> und bei den neuen Modellen kann man den "arretier Ring - Feststellring" nicht mehr entfernen - ich habs  jedenfalls nicht geschafft.#c



Somit wird er halt auch unverlierbar.


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe mich heute endlich mal an die Klinge gemacht... ob das dass letzte Ergebnis ist weiß ich noch nicht. Mit dem Griff beschäftige ich mich morgen mal....
 Und weitere Opinel bestellt :q


----------



## Bobster (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Jensie 
 Nun, rück raus damit wie du die Klinge
 ...ähhhh....*damastiziert* hast #c


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Wollte erstmal warten ob es gefällt :q is ja Geschmackssache.
 Ganz einfach:

 Wattestäbchen (hatte grade keinen kleinen Pinsel)
 Senf zuerst auftragen
 mit Essig und/oder Zitronensaft bisschen nachbessern.
 Hab ehrlich gesagt nur rumprobiert...


----------



## Surf (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Sieht klasse aus! 
Probiere ich glaub ich auch mal, wie lange hast die Senfmatsche  den einwirken lassen ?.


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das dauert gar nicht lange.... ca. ne Stunde max. 2... ich habe nach einer Stunde erstmal abgewaschen und dann nochmal nachgearbeitet, aber auch nicht lange.
 Man erkennt das wenn der Senf anfängt zu arbeiten.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Fein gehackte Essiggurken gehen auch gut. Am besten nicht zu dicht drauf packen, dann kommt noch Luft ran und es wird fleckiger.


----------



## Jens_74 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei den neueren Modellen so ist. Nach dem ich heute die Klinge beim No. 8 bearbeitet habe kam natürlich etwas Essig und Wasser unter den Klingenring ins Holz. Der Ring scheint vielleicht straffer zu sitzen als bei älteren Modellen #c. Trotz Öl und Silikonspray ist das Öffnen und Schließen der Klinge jetzt recht schwergängig, das Holz ist geschwollen. Hab mir dabei leichtsinnigerweise grade ordentlich in den Handballen geschnitten -> scharf ist es definitiv  
 Mal schauen ob sich das etwas gibt... im Moment ist es schon recht schwergängig... und da ist noch nicht mal Dreck reingekommen... lassen wir das Messer mal ruhen


----------



## Jens_74 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Der Griff wird morgen nochmal feingeschliffen und leicht gewachst und poliert. Der wird vermutlich noch etwas heller.
 Von der Form her hab ich den Griff nur leicht geändert und abgerundet.
 So schwergängig war es heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Kommt gut! #6


----------



## Jens_74 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Kommt gut! #6


 
 Danke !!! und auch danke für die Anregung dazu.


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

das beste ist ja, in notzeiten kann man den griff zigmal auskochen für ein paar ölige kalorien :m

die "opinel-veredelung" erinnert mich an 2CVs mit mercedes-front.

gaga

das tuts auch, bei mir schon locker 30 jahre


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Der Vergleich hinkt aber etwas da du für ein "richtiges" Laguiole mindestens das 15-fache eines Opinel zahlen darfst (nach oben sind die Grenzen ziemlich offen). Und den BilligLaguiole ziehe ich persönlich gerne ein Opinel vor, derade wegen seiner Einfachheit.


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber etwas da du für ein "richtiges" Laguiole mindestens das 15-fache eines Opinel zahlen darfst (nach oben sind die Grenzen ziemlich offen). Und den BilligLaguiole ziehe ich persönlich gerne ein Opinel vor, derade wegen seiner Einfachheit.



richtig, weil, ein messer ist ein messer und soll schneiden.

da gibts einfach nix besseres als ein opinel.

wer aber sein messer "liebhaben" will, der ist mit nem Laguiole bestens bedient, auf jahrzehnte.

riecht nach mantamanta hier :m


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Echte Klassiker zu moderaten Preisen gibt es auch aus deutschen Landen: https://www.waldlaufershop.de/produkte/otter-messer/


----------



## Jens_74 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Um Preise usw. welches Messer ist besser... geht's doch hier gar nicht. Wir sind bei "Basteln und Selbermachen".
 Wer das mag kann es gerne probieren, ich fand es eine tolle Anregung. Wer nicht muss sich das ja nicht anschauen oder antun.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Genau.... und das kann man halt nur mit einem Opinel so einfach machen! #6


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Um Preise usw. welches Messer ist besser... geht's doch hier gar nicht. Wir sind bei "Basteln und Selbermachen".
> Wer das mag kann es gerne probieren, ich fand es eine tolle Anregung. Wer nicht muss sich das ja nicht anschauen oder antun.




tschuldigung, hast recht. 
hab da nicht richtig nachgedacht.


----------



## Jens_74 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Alles gut, wir sind nicht nachtragend |supergri


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ja hab mal mein Sammelsurium durchforstet ein kleines  unbenutztes Opinel hab ich noch gefunden und nun habt ihr mich angesteckt
 ich werde es ummodeln aber ob ich es dann noch als super gutes Arbeitsmesser nutzen werde ????


----------



## Jens_74 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



thanatos schrieb:


> Ja hab mal mein Sammelsurium durchforstet ein kleines unbenutztes Opinel hab ich noch gefunden und nun habt ihr mich angesteckt
> ich werde es ummodeln aber ob ich es dann noch als super gutes Arbeitsmesser nutzen werde ????


 
 Warum denn nicht ? Der Arbeitsaufwand ist überschaubar und ein neues Opinel kost fast nix... |supergri da ist Spielraum zum Probieren... meins soll nicht in die Vitrine sondern arbeiten. Wenn's danach nicht mehr so schön aussieht... dann ist es so. Gebrauchsspuren machen es vielleicht noch schöner.


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Gerade damit sie bei Arbeiten besser in der Hand liegen habe ich sie umgearbeitet. Das neue Dekor ist eine Spielerei für das Auge. Lässlich, aber hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## Jens_74 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

So ist es. Heute kam mein Filetiermesser und das No. 9.
 Das No. 9 hat eigentlich die perfekte Größe für mich, aber leider kein Carbonstahl (INOX). Ich bin gespannt wie der Unterschied ist in der Praxis (Schärfe und Nachschärfen).


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Also mir gefällt der Carbonstahl viel besser als der Inox.
Die Schnitthaltigkeit ist zwar nicht ganz so lang wie beim Edelstahl, dafür wird er aber recht schnell rasierfähig scharf.
Solche Spielereien um die Klinge zu "verschönern" kannst du dir auch sparen, der Carbonstahl läuft von alleine an, nur durch Gebrauch!

Jürgen


----------



## jigga1986 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

hab opinel no.8


----------



## west1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> hab opinel no.8



und ich no. 9 :g


----------



## Purist (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Gerade damit sie bei Arbeiten besser in der Hand liegen habe ich sie umgearbeitet.



Du kommst mit dem Standarffischschwanzende nicht zurecht? Ich finde den praktisch |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Natürlich kann man mit dem Standardgriff zu recht kommen, aber nach der "Schnitzerei" liegt er mir besser, weil einfach runder in der Hand. Außerdem habe ich den Drang, alles irgendwie zu personalisieren, wenn es ohne Nachteile machbar ist.


----------



## thanatos (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

:m jaa dann kannste sagen " mein Opinel "


----------



## thorbs1887 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Moin Maenners,
Ich moechte nun auch mal meins vorstellen. 









Moechte oben an der Klinge noch etwas feilen, eine Art Muster. 

Beste Gruesse,
Thorben


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Alla languille


----------



## Ines (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Wo steht eigentlich die Nummer drauf?


----------



## thorbs1887 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Auf dem sicherungsring


----------



## Bobster (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

...der, würd mich jetzt mal interessieren...bei den neueren
 Modellen nicht mehr zu entfernen ist...oder ist es jemandem
 gelungen ohne das Messer zu schrotten :q


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Die sollen ja dran bleiben und nicht mehr verloren werden!

Und noch was zu den Preisen...

...war eben am Flohmarkt. Da wollte einer doch glatt 19,- € für ein simples No.8 in Carbone. Als ich den Hökerer fragte, ob das sein Ernst sei, wurde er sofort pampig. Jetzt hat er eine Fönfrisur, die sitzt! :m


----------



## west1 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Mein Opinel No. 9


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Cool das es diesen Thread gibt, währe wohl sonst nicht drauf gekommen das es ein Messer in der Qualität und für den Preis gibt .

Danke


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Purist schrieb:


> Bei deinem dürfte es noch problemlos gehen |rolleyes
> Messer einklappen, schließe den Ring fast komplett, nimm eine Decke (zum Schutz) halte deine beiden Hände samt Messer darunter und öffne nun das Messer. Der Ring wird dabei von alleine abfliegen und du kannst alles säubern.
> Draufmachen geht umgekehrt, dafür einfach den Ring positionieren und gegen einen festen Gegenstand, z.B. Fußboden pressen bis er wieder einrastet.



Danke , hat prima geklappt.
Jetzt isses wieder wie neu#6

@west1
Cooles Design.


----------



## Ines (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Noch mal eine Frage zum Tuning des Griffs: Kann man nach dem Färben statt Leinöl auch Olivenöl nehmen, gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Olivenöl geht auch. Allerdings tritt hier die natürlichen Polymerisation nicht so ausgeprägt ein wie beim Leinöl, oder noch deutlicher beim Tungöl.

Für Hölzer, die man anschließend direkt mit Lebensmitteln in Berührung kommen, ist Olivenöl natürlich sehr gut geeignet. Wobei auch hier das ganz normale Leinöl in Lebensmittelqualität auch keine Nachteil hat. Für Löffel, Gabeln, Kukksa, oder Schneidebretter würde ich allerdings kein Tungöl verwenden.


----------



## Purist (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Die sollen ja dran bleiben und nicht mehr verloren werden!



Was leider Murks ist, die Uropinels hatten den Ring überhaupt nicht. Die heutige Version ist für Trottel gebaut.
Wenn da Sand und Dreck reinkommt, wird's richtig übel- vermutlich geplante Obsoleszenz


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Solche Ur-Taschenmesser gibt es heute noch...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Extremena-Me...310714?hash=item465a74bcfa:g:xPwAAOSwCEdYUAmS

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Extremena-Br...hash=item43f24b387e:m:ml5UMRAmN4Yx97B-T7AMsPg

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Taschenfeitl...848131?hash=item3ae0eec743:g:0dwAAOSw-0xYcjNk


----------



## mechanikles (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hallo Forum,

ich hoffe es hat niemand etwas dagegen, wenn ich den Opinel-Expertenthread hier wiederbelebe.

Ich nutze seit Jahren (rechtlich bedingt ;-) ) bevorzugt 7er und 8er-Opinelle in Buche-Inox. Beim Angeln und auch sonst draußen sind die super, zum Filetieren aber etwas knapp. Dafür (also Filetieren outdoors) habe ich mir ein 15er Slim-Line in Bubinga besorgt. 

Gestern kam es an und ich war mächtig erstaunt, dass der Viroblock kräftig gefettet und die Schnittkante mit Lack versiegelt war |bigeyes
Das war ich so nicht gewöhnt - meine alten Opinels habe ich immer selbst gewachst, was ja die Schmierung des Virobloc mit erledigt. Ist das inzwischen Standard, oder vielleicht nur beim Slim Line oder nur den Bubingamessern so?


----------



## Franky (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Moin,
ich hab zwar kein Slimline, aber ein "normales" Iinox-Bubinga-Opinel (8er), wovon das Holz ebenfalls versiegelt ist. Ob Lack oder Wachs kann ich nicht genauer bestimmen. Gefettet ist aber nirgends nix!
Ich hatte mal ein Olivenholz-Opinel, das ebenfalls versiegelt war. Ich meine, auch Walnuss ist versiegelt - macht auch ein wenig Sinn, hochwertiges Holz irgendwie zu schützen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe mich noch nie darum gekümmert, ob die Griffe versiegelt sind oder nicht?
Der Standard Griff aus Buchenholz scheint lackiert zu sein?
Was mich viel mehr interessiert, dass ist der Stahl und da gefällt mir der rostfreie Inox- Stahl eben nicht so gut, wie der ebenfalls zu kaufende rostende Kohlenstoffstahl.
Hier macht es allerdings Sinn die Klinge zu Fetten oder zu Ölen, zumindest wenn das Messer einige Zeit ungenutzt herumliegt.
Der Kohlenstoffstahl von Opinel wird genial scharf, Rasieren ist damit kein Problem, dafür ist die Schnitthaltigkeit natürlich nicht so gut, wie die des Inox- Stahls!

Jürgen


----------



## mechanikles (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Mit versiegelt meine ich vor allem die Stirnfläche des Griffs am Gelenk - die wirkt beim Bubinga eher dick lackiert, während sie (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) bei den Buchen-Opis eher offenporig war und häufig mit der allseits bekannten Wachsmethode geschützt wurde.

Und Fett ist vor allem am Viroblock, was mich eben etwas stutzig macht - habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Ich habe einige Messer aus nicht rostfreien Kohlenstoffstahl und bin mittlerweile drauf und dran, diese wieder abzugeben. Der Pflegeaufwand ist doch recht hoch (sofern die Messer eben regelmäßig benutzt werden und nicht nur in der Vitrine liegen).
Selbst wenn die Messer noch super scharf sind, muss ich immer wieder ran, da sich doch hier und da Flugrost bildet...
Sofern man nur ein oder zwei von der Sorte in gebrauch hat mag das ok sein. Wenn es mehr werden wirds irgendwann nervig. 
Ich empfehle auf Dauer eher nichtrostende Stähle.

Ein Opinel hab ich auch. Habe ich mal bei Angeln gefunden. Mittlerweile ist es seit ungefähr 18 Jahren immer bei der Forellenpirsch dabei und dient mir gleichzeitig als Werkzeug zum Anschlagen (wenn denn mal eine verzehrfähige Trutte dabei ist ;-) )
Der Griff ist aus Nuss und auch versieglet.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Für mich ist das Opinel ein Werkzeug und in der Preislage ist es mir dann auch egal, wenn es irgendwann mal ersetzt werden muss, dem entsprechend hält sich das mit der Pflege auch arg in Grenzen!
Ausschlaggebend für das Opinel Messer ist, dass ich schon einige teure Messer von Puma, Buck und Gerber, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, "versenkt" habe.
Deshalb kommt zum Angeln nur noch ein Werkzeug-Messer für unter 20€ zum Einsatz, dies ist dann eben ein Opinel.
Ich finde den Dreh-Verschluß erbärmlich, dieser neigt zum Verdrecken und auch zu Schwergängigkeit und unter Hygieneaspekten, hat sowas in der Küche z.B. auch nix zu suchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Opinel ein Werkzeug und in der Preislage ist es mir dann auch egal, wenn es irgendwann mal ersetzt werden muss, dem entsprechend hält sich das mit der Pflege auch arg in Grenzen!
> Ausschlaggebend für das Opinel Messer ist, dass ich schon einige teure Messer von Puma, Buck und Gerber, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, "versenkt" habe.
> Deshalb kommt zum Angeln nur noch ein Werkzeug-Messer für unter 20€ zum Einsatz, dies ist dann eben ein Opinel.
> Ich finde den Dreh-Verschluß erbärmlich, dieser neigt zum Verdrecken und auch zu Schwergängigkeit und unter Hygieneaspekten, hat sowas in der Küche z.B. auch nix zu suchen!
> ...




Vollste Zustimmung.
Der Drehverschluß ist wirklich schlimm. Mit der Zeit absolut keimig.
Wenn das MEsser einmal nass ist, quillt das Holz und ich bekomme es fast nicht mehr auf. DAs ist wirklich nervig.
Es gibt da echt besseres für den Outdoorbereich. Aber der Preis ist da so ein Argument.


----------



## Franky (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Bilder - Worte....


----------



## Purist (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Kohlenstoffstahl von Opinel wird genial scharf, Rasieren ist damit kein Problem, dafür ist die Schnitthaltigkeit natürlich nicht so gut, wie die des Inox- Stahls!



Ich habe mir aus Spass (und weil ich einen Rabattgutschein hatte) mal den simplen Wetzstab von Opinel geordert. Der wird auch in manchen Sets mitverkauft. Mit dem Teil ist die Schnitthaltigkeit, solange man nichts aus der Klinge bricht, überhaupt kein Thema mehr. Zweimal abziehen auf jeder Seite und die schärfe (Filetiermesserstyle) stimmt wieder, auch ohne Schleifstein. 



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Messer noch super scharf sind, muss ich immer wieder ran, da sich doch hier und da Flugrost bildet...
> Sofern man nur ein oder zwei von der Sorte in gebrauch hat mag das ok sein. Wenn es mehr werden wirds irgendwann nervig.



Wenn Kohlenstoffstahl eine Patina (z.B. durch Obstsäure) bekommt und dadurch dunkel wird, braucht man es nur noch dann zu fetten, wenn man es mit zuviel Wasser und/oder Salz in Kontakt bringt. Mein Angel-Opinel ruht Monatelang in einer Tasche und da tut sich nichts. Das wird einfach vor der Schonzeit mit Pflanzenöl abgerieben und fertig. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde den Dreh-Verschluß erbärmlich, dieser neigt zum Verdrecken und  auch zu Schwergängigkeit und unter Hygieneaspekten, hat sowas in der  Küche z.B. auch nix zu suchen!



Ich halte den heutigen Hygienewahn für übertrieben. Der eine erzählt dir "rostender Stahl geht gar nicht zum Fisch töten/ausnehmen" wegen der Hygiene, der nächste hält ein  Messer mit Holzgriff für unhygienisch und du glaubst, der Vibroloc sei eine nicht tolerierbare Keimquelle..
Am dreckigsten (auf Bakterien bezogen) ist in der Küche kein Opinel mit etwas Schmodder unter dem Verschluss, sondern jeder feuchte Wischlappen, der dort länger als 1-2 Stunden herumliegt und zum Abwischen der Arbeitsfläche genutzt wird.
Geschmacklich ist rostender Stahl bei Obst nicht optimal, aber selbst das geht. 
Wenn das mit den Opinels und der Hygiene so schlimm wäre, wären die Franzosen alle schon an solchen Vergiftungen gestorben. 

Übrigens: Die Klinge der Standard-Opinel halte ich für das Optimum, wenn es um blitzschnelles töten von Fischen geht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn Kohlenstoffstahl eine Patina (z.B. durch Obstsäure) bekommt und dadurch dunkel wird, braucht man es nur noch dann zu fetten, wenn man es mit zuviel Wasser und/oder Salz in Kontakt bringt. Mein Angel-Opinel ruht Monatelang in einer Tasche und da tut sich nichts. Das wird einfach vor der Schonzeit mit Pflanzenöl abgerieben und fertig.



Naja, ich finde die Patina schon nicht prickelnd (rein optisch) und versuche das zu vermeiden... Das ist lästig.


----------



## Purist (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde die Patina schon nicht prickelnd (rein optisch) und versuche das zu vermeiden... Das ist lästig.



Dann führt kein Weg an Inox vorbei. 
Rostfreien Stahl gibt's erst seit etwa 100 Jahren, davor war eine solche Patina, die im späteren Verlauf nur noch dunkelgrau ist, bei Messern das Normalste der Welt. 
An meinem Angel-Opinel kann man optisch noch die letzten getöten Zander und Hechte sehen. Mich stört das nicht, es ist ein zuverlässiges Werkzeug und muss keine Schönheitspreise gewinnen.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

.. und bei dem Preis lohnt es sich wirklich nicht Reinigungs-Szenarien durchzuführen, die Ritualen gleichen.

https://www.magic-mount.com/ausruestung/messer-werkzeug/feststehende-messer/24767/opinel


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Bei meinem Werkzeug bin ich oft (nicht immer) pingelig.
Und stimmt, Messer pflegen und schärfen kommt einem Ritual sehr nahe... 
Der ein oder andere hier kennt das bestimmt auch ;-)


----------



## Andal (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Das ist, ich meine die Opinels und alle artverwandten, einfach nur gutes und preisgünstiges Werkzeug, das benutzt wird. Den Vitrinenwahn habe ich längst abgelegt. Das gilt für Messer, wie für Angelzeug. Das wird bestimmungsgemäß benutzt!


----------



## west1 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn das MEsser einmal nass ist, quillt das Holz und ich bekomme es fast nicht mehr auf. DAs ist wirklich nervig.



Das Gelenk von meinen bearbeiteten Opinel braucht kein Öl da quillt das Holz nicht auf. Das Gelenk hat soviel Spiel dass die Klinge bei geöffnetem Verschluss von alleine nach unten raus fällt ist sozusagen ein Einhandopinel. 
Hab das Messer auseinander genommen und die Innenflächen vom  Gelenk mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet und anschließend den Holzgriff in Speiseöl gekocht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Sehr schick. Super Arbeit!


----------



## eiswerner (13. April 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Hallo,
ich habe mein Opinel Brüniert in Melfor Essig eingelegte Leinen Tücher eingwickelt wegen einer schönen Struktur.
Anschließend in Erdnussoel eingelegt, da geht nichts mehr schwer.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Moin,
 Weiss jmd von euch, ob man den Verschluss (Virobloc) von den Opinel Messern als E-Teil bekommt? Mein Kumpel wollte mein 10er Opninel aufmachen und hat den Ring vergessen zu drehen - also mal richtig mit Kraft die Klinge geöffnet und der Ring ist 5m im Wasser verschwunden....

 Wäre schade um das Messer wenn es den Ring nicht mehr gäbe.


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Nicht das ich wüßte.

Gib ihm den Rest und er soll dir ein neues kaufen. So teuer sind sie nicht und vielleicht lernt er so.


----------



## fritte (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Schließe mich Andal an. Wäre mir auch neu das es den als Ersatz gibt.
Freundlich drauf hin weisen das er jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines opinel ist und du gerne ein neues hättest.


----------



## Purist (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wäre schade um das Messer wenn es den Ring nicht mehr gäbe.




Wahrscheinlich weisst du es nicht, aber vor 1955 wurden die komplett ohne den Ring produziert. 

Wenn man vorsichtig mit ihnen umgeht und sie nicht zum Schnitzen von Hartholz gebraucht, geht's doch auch so. 



Natürlich könntest du dich mit ein paar Französischkenntnissen auch direkt an die Firma wenden... Ob die überhaupt noch "Oldschool"-Vibrolocs auf Lager haben, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Opinel No. 12, mein Angelmesser*

Schon mal Danke in die Runde. Ich denke ich werde es erstmal so weiter nutzen.


----------

